# Our Military Retirement Community



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Since I have had some ask how our little community came about and how it works. This post is the story.

It all began in Vie t Nam when a young Marine L Cpl carried his wounded 2ndLt to the LZ and safety a few years later in a country that shall remain nameless that same 2ndLt now a Captain reciprocated when he pulled a S Sgt. From a burning building to an evac point.

All Marines are family but these two were bonded by something more. When the Officer retired and went back to his home state he invited his friend for a visit, while visiting I found the property on the mountain it bordered right up to my friends on two sides and forest service land on the back that was 23 years ago.

Tom's son also a Marine bought the land next to his fathers. 2 years later a retired Coast Guard Master Chief bought the land bordering mine.
The same year a retired Army Major who happened to be a doctor purchased the land across the road from Tom's son . 
The next year a retired Army Ranger bought the property next to the doctor. 
A few months later a retired Navy dentist bought the land at the base of the mountain.
Last year my oldest daughter and her husband both retired from the Corps and bought the land on the other side of the doctor.

Just like neighbors do in the country everyone welcomed the new neighbors as they moved in and helped them whenever it was needed the doctor who had a practice in town became our family doctor and actually delivered my youngest daughter at home at 3:30 AM. The dentist became the family dentist. 

We still hadn't really become a prepper group or a community just neighbors who were there for each other

Then 9/11 happened and the neighbors started talking about what if this happens and what if that happens we started preparing as a group watching out for each other more than normal.

The dentist decided that he was going to raise dairy and beef cattle so we all got together and helped with that project, helping build milking barn and better fencing. We all get to share in the milk and beef that come from that farm. The manure from that operation also helps in all of our gardens.

There were other projects like out buildings, some security improvements and of course medical and dental services all provided at no or minimal cost.

Over the years we have become a family Tom's youngest son is now 20 and now serving in the Marine Corps, the doctors has two a boy 18 and a girl 17 my youngest daughter is 19 and were all homeschooled together. 

Last year I decided I needed a communication building being the highest up the mountain and more open area because of the two-acre meadow we built our house on we get better cell, satellite and radio reception. After some discussion with the family, it was decided it should be underground and EMP proof because we did all the excavating and other work ourselves the only people who know where it is located are on this mountain.

We do give any extra we produce we have to the church food bank. We since Tom has been involved with scouting since his kids were young we still have the scouts up here a couple times a year they get to learn firearms, first aid, how to track and find game, gardening and a host of other things.

So that's how we got this thing going and no I won't tell you where we are the PNW is a big area with lots of volcanoes. Sasquatch may know the place one of his cousins may have visited once or twice.

That's My Story And I'm Sticking To It


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, what an awesome story preponadime. Thanks so much for sharing! 

Sasquatch and Denton really should interview you on a podcast, because it sounds like you have a lot to share about how you guys set this whole deal up. I bet that setting up the dairy and beef project, the EMP proof communication building, the out buildings, etc. would all make for useful information for the rest of us.

Someday I hope my family and I make it to a more rural location, but we've got a ways to go before we can do that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

And THAT sounds like an excellent community! 

Now, do you, and how many of your neighbors, expect family to come running if/when shtf?

edit: and how are you all prepping for that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great story @preponadime.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that's a story to read , thank you for posting it .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Living the dream!


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> And THAT sounds like an excellent community!
> 
> Now, do you, and how many of your neighbors, expect family to come running if/when shtf?
> 
> edit: and how are you all prepping for that?


Family are always welcome and we are prepared for that as for neighbors we're all already here the nearset not already here is 13 miles and thy are pretty much set on their own


----------

